
Show HN: Use your multimedia keys on music.apple.com - _3fw2
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/apple-music-mediakeys-rel/pkbmfngfedofbomoenafmppgjjkpifke
======
_3fw2
It's written in the extension readme, but in case you missed it, the source
code can be found here: [redacted]

